# I want the real thing!



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

This was posted on my facebook page! I'd love to have the real thing. Think it would look great with my "hairy cows"!

http://www.kenleighsfiberstudio.com/

http://www.kenleigh-acres.com/products-for-sale.html


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is cute. Would love one too. So much wool in that coat.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No kidding. To bad we can't import them to the states yet. Just too few of them. But they are beauties.

I just wish I could convince my neighbor to shear his one sheep, and lady down the road to shear her 3 alpacas!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

The ones that are lucky to have farm, here is Mangalitsa pig you might like
http://www.mangalitsapigs.org/


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

peppered said:


> The ones that are lucky to have farm, here is Mangalitsa pig you might like
> http://www.mangalitsapigs.org/


Not sure how my Durloc and Hampshire would take to a "wooly" addition. They are cute though, and if there was some close by would go take a look.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Not sure how my Durloc and Hampshire would take to a "wooly" addition. They are cute though, and if there was some close by would go take a look.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


If you click on the link, on the website, there is listings.There was one from Co. I studied agriculture school-farm animals in Czechoslovakia and always wanted small farm,like Alpacas,mini moos'. BUt,no money.
I wonder if you could use the pig wool. Would it be scratchy and rough?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> This was posted on my facebook page! I'd love to have the real thing. Think it would look great with my "hairy cows"!
> 
> http://www.kenleighsfiberstudio.com/
> 
> http://www.kenleigh-acres.com/products-for-sale.html


He is cute and I think I would prefer him to the real thing. No shearing, dagging, castrating to turn him into a wether, no drenching, no needling, no pulpy kidney, no flystrike, the list seems endless. Yes I got sick of chasing stupid sheep who did not have the brains to get out of the rain or out of the ditch, around the paddock. They say it is easier to control a flock rather than a lone sheep and I agree, especially when accompanied by a well trained dog.

The site looks interesting, I will have a better look a bit later. Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This was posted on my facebook page! I'd love to have the real thing. Think it would look great with my "hairy cows"!
> 
> Are your hairy cows Scottish Highlands?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> He is cute and I think I would prefer him to the real thing. No shearing, dagging, castrating to turn him into a wether, no drenching, no needling, no pulpy kidney, no flystrike, the list seems endless. Yes I got sick of chasing stupid sheep who did not have the brains to get out of the rain or out of the ditch, around the paddock. They say it is easier to control a flock rather than a lone sheep and I agree, especially when accompanied by a well trained dog.
> 
> The site looks interesting, I will have a better look a bit later. Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, I agree more than one of anything is easier to herd especially with the help of a good dog and a semi-well trained man! Mine herds my cows, chickens and turkeys as well, and even though my 2 pigs don't "free range" he tries to herd them as well.

The person that created the art work is extremely talented, and I would love to do something like that one day given the time and talent. I might just start collecting the hair from my highlanders and have it treated to see if I couldn't make a Ms.Minnie (my avatar).


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

peppered said:


> The ones that are lucky to have farm, here is Mangalitsa pig you might like
> http://www.mangalitsapigs.org/


Wow they are to cute. Can you get enough wool from them to spin I wonder. Would it be called wool?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I want one of those very pretty black nose. But DH tells me no. One day it will just show up and he wont be able to get rid of it. lol lol


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes, I agree more than one of anything is easier to herd especially with the help of a good dog and a semi-well trained man! Mine herds my cows, chickens and turkeys as well, and even though my 2 pigs don't "free range" he tries to herd them as well.
> 
> The person that created the art work is extremely talented, and I would love to do something like that one day given the time and talent. I might just start collecting the hair from my highlanders and have it treated to see if I couldn't make a Ms.Minnie (my avatar).


Your avatar is so cute. There is a garden center down the road a bit from me who have the same breed I love to bring them carrots. They just eat so many I usually bring 3 -5lb bags with me. They see me coming and run walk all the way down the pasture. I love there noses. So soft.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Your avatar is so cute. There is a garden center down the road a bit from me who have the same breed I love to bring them carrots. They just eat so many I usually bring 3 -5lb bags with me. They see me coming and run walk all the way down the pasture. I love there noses. So soft.


Yes, the Highlanders are wonderful cows, and will eat just about anything! The top coat isn't as soft as one would think, but once you get to the undercoat is so soft, and Ms. Minnie just loves to have her head rubbed and scratched. People look at her horns and think she can be dangerous, but she's as gentle as can be. My tom turkey's attitude is worse than her's is LOL!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Mangalitza pig hair/fur was used in tying fishing flies in that industry in Scotland. The pigs are making a comeback in Europe. Would love to have one of the French Valais or at least, have one close by to visit. Can't imagine why they aren't wildly popular. Maybe they are just too darn cute to be taken seriously.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> The Mangalitza pig hair/fur was used in tying fishing flies in that industry in Scotland. The pigs are making a comeback in Europe. Would love to have one of the French Valais or at least, have one close by to visit. Can't imagine why they aren't wildly popular. Maybe they are just too darn cute to be taken seriously.


That could be. I have a couple of chickens that feathers are used for tying flies. Wish I had the patience to do so since both my DH and DS fly fish. Hubby has the patience, but due to osteoarthritis in hands can't, and son just isn't interested enough to do so.

I wouldn't mind to having one the pigs, but can't find a breeder here in my corner of the world, or if I did would be so expensive I couldn't afford it. So will stick with my cute cows, beautiful chickens and so-so pigs.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful sheep... I want one too...Don't know if my city neighbors would appreciate that, though.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> No kidding. To bad we can't import them to the states yet. Just too few of them. But they are beauties.
> 
> I just wish I could convince my neighbor to shear his one sheep, and lady down the road to shear her 3 alpacas!


Do they really shear alpaca? I thought the fiber was obtained by combing. But, I really don't know... :?:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Love your cow. Highland? 
Karen


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Stardust said:


> Do they really shear alpaca? I thought the fiber was obtained by combing. But, I really don't know... :?:


I have no clue either, but these have been neglected for so long as far as coat, and fur concerned my thought was you'd have to trim first.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> Love your cow. Highland?
> Karen


Yes, that's Mz.Minnie


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Stardust said:


> Do they really shear alpaca? I thought the fiber was obtained by combing. But, I really don't know... :?:


Yes, they shear alpaca but with slower combs than they use on sheep. The saddle is the best part of the fleece as the legs, etc, can contain guard hairs. Alpacas are gentle creatures. Angora rabbits are combed or plucked, which despite what PETA says, does not cause them any pain. The Russians women from Orenburg comb their goats to obtain the beautiful fine yarn for their shawls. Traditionally it was spun with silk to make an extremely fine yarn. The goats that are left out during the winter produce finer fleece than the goats that are housed inside during the winter. Much like our superfine Merino. The sheep that are kept on minimum rations produce extra fine wool, down to 13 microns or even finer.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, they shear alpaca but with slower combs than they use on sheep. The saddle is the best part of the fleece as the legs, etc, can contain guard hairs. Alpacas are gentle creatures. Angora rabbits are combed or plucked, which despite what PETA says, does not cause them any pain. The Russians women from Orenburg comb their goats to obtain the beautiful fine yarn for their shawls. Traditionally it was spun with silk to make an extremely fine yarn. The goats that are left out during the winter produce finer fleece than the goats that are housed inside during the winter. Much like our superfine Merino. The sheep that are kept on minimum rations produce extra fine wool, down to 13 microns or even finer.


Thank you, Eve, for that tutorial. Now, I know a little about the subject. To me, it makes sense that finer wool comes from those that suffer through. I have six skeins of white alpaca that has been waiting to be dyed. Now, it's gonna be knit along with something else. Yum.
:wink:


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> That could be. I have a couple of chickens that feathers are used for tying flies. Wish I had the patience to do so since both my DH and DS fly fish. Hubby has the patience, but due to osteoarthritis in hands can't, and son just isn't interested enough to do so. .


For years now, I have wanted to learn to tie flies, but I'm never around anyone who teaches it. Alas... Oh, maybe I should look on YouTube. You could prob'ly learn to drive a car on YouTube! :? :idea:


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

A friend post about those sheep on my face book page. I would love to have some but are not imported here yet. I have 2 merinos and 1 Lincoln long wool cross. Sheep need to be sheared except for hair sheep who shed it naturally. I pluck the hair from my angora rabbit.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Stardust said:


> For years now, I have wanted to learn to tie flies, but I'm never around anyone who teaches it. Alas... Oh, maybe I should look on YouTube. You could prob'ly learn to drive a car on YouTube! :? :idea:


If you have a Cabela's or Bass Pro Shop store they sometimes have classes in how to tie flies.


----------

